# Aulonocara Maylandia (Sulfur head)



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

I always thought a Sulferhead peacock was black with faint barring and a yellow blaze covering the top of the head and running down the back. I seen a gorgeous electric blue with faint bars and orange blaze that was claimed to be aulonocara maylandia sulferhead. I look at the species profile here and see only the black but on google image search there are more pics of the blue but some of the black as well. Are there different variants?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

There are hybrids out there, more common than the species. not sure what you saw. Sometimes you see a hybrid called Apache.

How large was the fish you saw? Some fish are sometimes hormoned for temporary color, and they can look very weird and unusual with very bright colors that are unnatural. The color will not last.


----------



## typie88 (Jan 10, 2015)

This is my sulphur head I just picked up today. Nice yellow blaze dark body and has a hint of green/blue to his lips.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I doubt the fish in the picture is a pure maylandia.


----------



## typie88 (Jan 10, 2015)

What makes him not pure?


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

The one I saw definitely was not hormoned. So a pure maylandia peacock is black with yellow blaze?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Picture taken in the lake by Konings









They often look more like this, not always a male that will hold strong color. It depends.


----------



## typie88 (Jan 10, 2015)

Would mine being a f1 not pure?


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

I think it was a mix identified fish I saw. And a lot of misidentifications on the image search. I will try to I.d. the one I seen. The maylandia is a nice looking fish!


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Your fish looks more like a stuartgranti type peacock than a ethylwynnae type, either way it's a hybrid. Maylandi are small peacocks with very large eyes placed close to the mouth. These do best in a species tank other wise they are a bland grayish/brown looking fish with a sulfur crest. When fired up they can be so dark that you don't see stripes.


----------

